# V2 accuracy



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Guys,

I have my V2 for a couple of months now. I am pretty happy with it. Though, i notice that the accuracy is not so good.

To set my car straight i have to have different pressures on the left and right side. This is my driving height:

3.5 LeftFront 3.2 RightFront
4.5 LeftRear 4.2 RightRear

Most of the times the presets differs wiht +- 0.2. It doesnt sound that much but outside the car it is +- 1cm..... I also noticed that the front bags are most of the time quite spot on. But the rears are the ones that concering me, i have to adjust it manually every time. It quite annoys me ...


Complete setup is :

-Airlif slam XL 
-Bagyard classics
-3/8 lines
-viair 444c


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Not too sure. Are the lines going to each bag the same length? Could make a difference.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Miotke said:


> Not too sure. Are the lines going to each bag the same length? Could make a difference.


I think his question was more along the lines of the pressure not meeting the preset pressure accurately enough. For instance one of the corners presets could be 50psi but when he hits the preset button it could only go to 45psi. 

Is there some sort of programmable accuracy setting available on the V2 so that you can set how precise the pressure can be, for instance there would be a very precise setting where the pressure would have to be within 2psi, and a semi precise setting where pressure would have to be within 5psi and a non precise setting where pressure could be within 8psi or something?


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

did you actuallt sit in the car during the calibration


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Is there some sort of programmable accuracy setting available on the V2 so that you can set how precise the pressure can be, for instance there would be a very precise setting where the pressure would have to be within 2psi, and a semi precise setting where pressure would have to be within 5psi and a non precise setting where pressure could be within 8psi or something?


yes there is. From factory this is set to 5. If you go down to 1 that's the most precise setting. That said it takes longer for the system to hit those levels as it inflates and deflates a few times to get the PSI as close as possible to said preset. And of course it'll be off some if you're not on 100% level ground. I've only had my system for couple weeks and that's what I've noticed thus far. I'm sure a much more seasoned air guy/gal can chime in with better info.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

dubb34r said:


> yes there is. From factory this is set to 5. If you go down to 1 that's the most precise setting. That said it takes longer for the system to hit those levels as it inflates and deflates a few times to get the PSI as close as possible to said preset. And of course it'll be off some if you're not on 100% level ground. I've only had my system for couple weeks and that's what I've noticed thus far. I'm sure a much more seasoned air guy/gal can chime in with better info.


That is good news, since there is this feature then maybe the OP just has to adjust this setting to find what he likes, whether it be the accuracy but constant adjustments, or whether he is okay with less adjustments but lower accuracy. It is always a trade off and you need to determine what you like.

For me i have silenced my manifold and can't hear it so i have my e-level set to the highest accuracy setting because if i am off by too much my tires rub on my fenders. Higher accuracy uses up slightly slightly more air also but i have enough to play with that it makes no difference. 

Again this should be up to the individual user and their wants so that is why there is adjustable settings :thumbup:


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> For me i have silenced my manifold and can't hear it so i have my e-level set to the highest accuracy setting because if i am off by too much my tires rub on my fenders. Higher accuracy uses up slightly slightly more air also but i have enough to play with that it makes no difference.
> 
> Again this should be up to the individual user and their wants so that is why there is adjustable settings :thumbup:


How often does it adjust itself when you have it high versus normal?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

rgarjr said:


> How often does it adjust itself when you have it high versus normal?


It adjust 1 or 2 times really quickly after the initial height is reached. Nothing noticable either, just a 0.05 second pffff about half a second apart. Overall it reaches 99% of the required ride height in the first major adjustment, then the fine tuning hits the exact height every single time within 2 or so seconds


----------



## Vdub407 (Jul 9, 2011)

the fuzzy one said:


> did you actuallt sit in the car during the calibration


should you or should you not sit in it during calibration?


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Vdub407 said:


> should you or should you not sit in it during calibration?


During cali, no. Saving presets, yes.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

when I air up, I tend to not have my foot on the break or anything at all and just let the car roll wherever until it is done. usuallly decently accurate and I did not adjust the accuracy setting at all


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

According to the airlift manual it is stated that you have to sit in the car during calibration.

As mentioned, the front bags are more accurate than the rears (pressure). This differeance is this because the front bags are bellow bags, and the rear are (tapered) sleeve bags?


----------



## arclight1 (Feb 22, 2011)

I had a different issue w/ my V2 - it had a slow leak on manifold port #5. I called Airlift and they sent me a brand new manifold box via fedex ground, no questions asked. My new manifold is better than my old one as they re-calibrated the software... it's super accurate and holds my pressures w/in 2 lbs of the preset, usually within 1 or 0 lbs. Bottom line, if your manifold is giving you issues (and it's not a leak issue somewhere in the system that's making it impossible for it to hold the correct pressure), then call Airlift and explain your issue to them. They will send you a new manifold w/ the latest software and you should be good to go. 

Oh, and you won't need to program your manifold a 2nd time (w/ the exception of the calibration) - the in-cabin controller will remember your original settings!


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

For those that don't air out overnight... does your PSI stay at the exact number it was at the previous night?


----------



## arclight1 (Feb 22, 2011)

dubb34r said:


> For those that don't air out overnight... does your PSI stay at the exact number it was at the previous night?


Normally yes, however, about 25% of the time the LF corner will drop 3-4 lbs. The other 3 will normally stay w/in 1 lb of where they were the day before (or not drop at all). Other times, the car will sit for 4 or 5 days and nothing will change (PSI will be the same #).... can't explain but it's 100% better than with the original manifold where all 4 would drop arbitrarily overnight.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

I can stay up for more than a week and not lose a pound


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

My setup is totally leak free. As well the tank setup as the bags. I can set a pressure and leave it on that pressure for a week. (as above).

@arclight1, you say LBS? isnt this weight? i am using the metric charts so i use bars. What is this +- in bars ? my setup is off +- 0.2 bars sometimes even more....

I really dont get the V2 system anymore.. I tried so many settings but everytime if i think that i found the right preset. The next day air up the car is hanging on its ass again. Everytime the front side is spot on the right height, but the rear is always off... 

Yesterday i have set the rear on 4.5 bar, and the height was good. Today when i aired up the V2 went to 4.3 bar, and the car was too HIGH...... Still get it? -0.2 difference but still too high..

:banghead::banghead:


----------



## arclight1 (Feb 22, 2011)

GolfL - I'm using Lbs in place of PSI (pounds per square inch)...probably not the best usage of the term. 1 PSI = .0689 BAR. 70 PSI (my front suspension setting at ride height) = 4.8BAR. Hope this helps...


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

I've only had the system for couple weeks now. That said it hasn't kept pressure. I tracked down my initial leaks to no so perfect line cuts. Redid all those as well as all the fittings with red teflon tape. Now I'm dealing with very slow leaks (overnight). Anywhere from 2-5, sometimes 10psi in change. I'm wondering if one of two things are causing it, we over tightened fittings during the initial install? Messed up threads perhaps? Or I simply have a faulty manifold.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

There are certainly a few factors that affect pressure in the tank. The most often forgot about is temperature. If you measure your tank pressure in the middle of the day and then wait until the low temperature of the night to come along and measure it again it WILL be lower in the lower temperature scenario. So if you drop 20 degrees between measurements it very well could lead to several PSI drop


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

That's right, even if you are leak free, pressure is going to change with temperature.


----------



## arclight1 (Feb 22, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> There are certainly a few factors that affect pressure in the tank. The most often forgot about is temperature. If you measure your tank pressure in the middle of the day and then wait until the low temperature of the night to come along and measure it again it WILL be lower in the lower temperature scenario. So if you drop 20 degrees between measurements it very well could lead to several PSI drop


That explains alot...thanks! I know tires drop 1psi per 10 degrees F so it appears air ride is similar.


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Today i have fooled around again with several settings. What i have done is i have narrowed the Exhaust of the V2. So it airs out more slowly, this improved my accuracy!

Airing up is stil fast, but de-airing is slower. The V2 can now adjust more precise

But i have a question for the other V2 owners: What number is your ADJ setting on?


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Mine's set to 4 at the moment. What exactly do you mean by "narrowed" the exhaust?


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

^
I think he meant restrict, slow it down a bit.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

GolfL said:


> Today i have fooled around again with several settings. What i have done is i have narrowed the Exhaust of the V2. So it airs out more slowly, this improved my accuracy!
> 
> Airing up is stil fast, but de-airing is slower. The V2 can now adjust more precise
> 
> But i have a question for the other V2 owners: What number is your ADJ setting on?


Very good way to do this :thumbup:

Slower air flow + higher accuracy setting = less iterations of adjustment + more accurate measurement = quicker to adjust to perfect pressure without using as much air = the happiest an airride owner can be without e-level :laugh:

opcorn:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

rgarjr said:


> ^
> I think he meant restrict, slow it down a bit.


right, I'm curious as to *how* he's doing it.


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

@dubb34r

Ah yes, mine is set at 4 to. Do you also have the height differance if:
-air up to ride height when pancake
-air down to ride height when set on" speedbump height" 

When i go from pancake to rideheight, it sits lower then from speedbump to rideheight. This both wit exact the same pressure.



But how i narrowed the exhaust: fooled around with some fittings and some whashers with different sizes of hole. Airing out is also more silent now  .


----------

